# First time single girl



## Rubyd (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey there, am just checking things out at the moment. Am finding myself single at 35 unfortunately and am considering IUI next year. Have any other single women in Ireland gone down this road, I would love to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hate to read and run...but have you read any of the other threads    good luck with your journey


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rubyd why not pop over to the single girls thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0
There are some single girls + now mums from Ireland.

Good Luck
Lx


----------

